# Copper got into some desitin..



## Copperboy426 (Sep 7, 2014)

Just add it to the list! I've read it'll pretty much just cause some vomiting if he ate enough of it. So far we're in the clear.

I watch him like a hawk, but the little goober will find it if it's there.


----------

